# "Make Peace With Your Past"



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi I saw this article in Prevention April 2001 issue. I know alot of us have had less than a Beaver Cleaver past & I have seen other abstracts here somewhere that state many of those with IBS have abuse, in some form, in common. Ok I tried "urling" this but the urls did not work. So I think you will have to search at www.prevention.com for the article. This thread title is the title to the article. Sorry I'm not more computer savvy. Well, I tried. Anyway.... I hope reading this helps you, at the very least affirms you & gives you some hope. I found it to be a real affirmation for me. I have _some_ work left to do. But I was encouraged that I had done so much already.BQPS Eric, If this doesn't belong here, could you move it to the proper forum? Thanks.[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 05-25-2001).][This message has been edited by BQ (edited 05-25-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bq, I haven't read it all yet, but putting it here no problem.The urls.Part 1 http://www.prevention.com/report/010301peace/p5.html part 2 http://www.prevention.com/report/010301peace/p4.html part 3 http://www.prevention.com/report/010301peace/p3.html part 4 http://www.prevention.com/report/010301peace/p2.html part 5 http://www.prevention.com/report/010301peace/index.html I am glad you posted it and it helped you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting the URLs. I must be URL handicapped or something b/c I posted the same stuff but they didn't work for me. You have the magic touch. Thanks again. BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think I had my html off







Gosh I'm a quick one huh? BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BQ...These are wonderful articles..thanks so much for sharing them with us..







I think there is something there for everyone to think about.Eric..thanks for the URLs!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your very welcome and I will read them as soon as I can.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guys, The article was written, it appears, in reverse order of the URLS. I have no idea why they posted them on their site backwards, however the actual magazine article is written with #5 first then 4 etc. So perhaps it would be a little easier to read the URLS in reverse order. Hope this helps. BQ


----------

